# Curious about stud & mare colors affecting foal colors



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

These are horses at my barn, and I've been curious about what you all would think of their colors. It's a hot debate, lol. 
**I'm not the rider in any of these pictures, please no critique or comment about it**
Okay, so this is the stud (not anymore, he sired one foal and then was gelded), he is not a stud in the picture, either. He is an 8 year old Tennessee Walker.
We've been calling him a blue roan sabino... is that correct?










And this is the mare. She is a 9 year old Tennessee Walker. She's been called a gold creme champagne, a gold champagne, an ivory champagne... so that's up for grabs, I'm not even sure if those are real colors I'm so 'color dumb'.









Because she is so light colored, her back legs are practically stained, but her front (you know, head, legs, chest) is clean.

And the foal. This is their 2007 colt. He is also gelded. At birth, he looked like this...










which I dubbed the 'toasted marshmallow' color. He's been called everything under the sun, right now I think we've settled on palomino sabino? Heres a more recent picture:










The reason I'm curious is because the colt has black skin around his eyes, his nose. His momma has pink freckled skin in those areas, and he does not... that would prevent him from being champagne, no?

Here's a slightly closer up photo. I'm going out to the barn tomorrow & will get better pictures if it'll help.










Alright, I'm done trying, I don't want to come off as dumb. But here they are. What would you classify them as, and where does the colt get his color?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The colt looks like a regular ol' palomino to me. The ex-stud, from your photo, appears to be a black sabino (the "roan" comes from the sabino, in his case, and not true roan). I don't know enough about champagne to try to classify the mare, though she must carry cream to have had that foal (and does show the cream on her own coat), so I'd hazard a guess at chestnut + cream + champagne = palomino champagne, or gold champagne, or whatever the accepted name is. Although in the first picture she's awfully pale, and could be mistaken for a double dilute, and in the second picture she looks gray! Do you know what color her parents were?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok I am not so good with champagne, but I will have a guess based on what I do know.

I would call daddy a black sabino. Blue roan implies that the horse carries the roan gene, which he doesn't. 

Champagne with a cream gene tends to make a pseudo double dilute, which is why she is so pale, like a cremello but with dark eyes, not blue. 

Son looks like a palomino to me, and you're right - no champagne.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Alright, thanks for the replies. Thought I might stump a few, but the forum-ers are too smart for that. 

I'm glad I was right about the palomino part at least! 

bubba, unfortunately I do not. As I'm not her owner, I didn't have much interest until everyone started talking about it, and by then she had been sold to a rather private boarder who I don't know well, so I don't have papers I could look at and check out.  I do have her full name, I believe she is registered with TWHBEA, 'Generator's Ivory Dream'. Unfortunately I don't think you can access papers on there... Sigh. Sorry to disappoint in that aspect.

Thank you again for responding!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

This the same mare? http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=2363(post where I found her name http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/whats-your-horses-name-28699/#post317801)
If so it looks like her owner is a member here.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Not her owner, but the girl who once leased & showed her.


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

Hey hey hey that show was muddy i could get her legs as clean as the rest of her! It just took a few hours...


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Haha cara i know.


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

:wink:


----------

